# Credit card



## ona.elle

Пожалуйста, помогите найти лучшие/более удачные варианты перевода(я понимаю значение этих терминов):

Credit card is valid and not expired
Действующая и непросроченная кредитная карточка????


----------



## Slavianophil

Кредитная карта действительна, срок действия не истёк.


----------



## Q-cumber

Кредитная карта действительна (что по определению подразумевает, что срок её действия ещё не истёк).


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Кредитная карта действительна (что по определению подразумевает, что срок её действия ещё не истёк).


Срок-то может и не истёк, но карта, скажем, заблокирована банком или вообще на чужое имя.


----------



## ona.elle

Спасибо огромное за помощь. 

Я остановилась на варианте: кредитная карта *действительна*


----------



## Kolan

ona.elle said:


> Я остановилась на варианте: кредитная карта *действительна*


Как вы думаете, по-английски* "and not expired"*
 написано зря?


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Срок-то может и не истёк, но карта, скажем, заблокирована банком или вообще на чужое имя.



   Не вкурил ... я написал, что понятие действительной карты подразумевает *среди прочего*, что срок её действия ещё не истёк.

Я с трудом представляю себе карту, которая *"valid, but a little bit expired"*.


----------



## Maroseika

Видимо, действительность карты подразумевает только то, что она не фальшивая, не заблокирована, не арестована, сам счет не закрыт и т.п. Если ее срок действия истек, она не станет недействительной, ее просто заменят.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Видимо, действительность карты подразумевает только то, что она не фальшивая, не заблокирована, не арестована, сам счет не закрыт и т.п. Если ее срок действия истек, она не станет недействительной, ее просто заменят.



   С любой точки зрения карточка с истёкшим сроком действия - invalid. Без вариантов. Когда её заменят, это будет уже другая карта, хоть и с тем же номером. А данный конкретный кусок пластмассы, на котором указана уже прошедшая дата, совершенно бесполезен. Его нельзя использовать ни в магазине, ни при дистанционных расчётах.
   Не скажу, что приведённая *ona.elle* фраза формально неверна. Но в формулировке содержится очевидный "overkill". Просто *valid card* - вполне достаточно.


> Guest must have valid credit card to secure room...
> Must have valid credit card in guests name at time of arrival...
> Must have valid credit card to rent vehicle...
> ,etc...


Гораздо логичнее добавить _...and it has sufficient funds to cover the purchase. _ Карточка может быть вполне _valid_, но при этом на ней может быть недостаточно средств.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> С любой точки зрения карточка с истёкшим сроком действия - invalid. Без вариантов. Когда её заменят, это будет уже другая карта, хоть и с тем же номером. А данный конкретный кусок пластмассы, на котором указана уже прошедшая дата, совершенно бесполезен. Его нельзя использовать ни в магазине, ни при дистанционных расчётах.


Ты будешь удивлён, но с кредитными картами невозможное возможно. Это только в теории нельзя. А на практике пытливые ум способны на гораздо большее.

"A method for continued employment of a *credit card* which has *expired* in terms *...* can only employ a new *credit card* which, however, is *not* always available. "
www.freepatentsonline.com/4757186.html 

При желании можно накопать ещё.

Видимо, подобные технологии распространены настолько, что отдельное упоминание о них в рассматриваемом тексте стоит того. Во избежание чего я бы не сокращал перевод до очевидного, так как на всякое очевидное найдётся своё невероятное с винтом.


----------



## ona.elle

Можно перевести "*CCV code*" как "*Код подтверждения(CCV)*, так как CCV(Credit Card Verifier)?


----------



## Kolan

ona.elle said:


> Можно перевести "*CCV code*" как "*Код подтверждения(CCV)*, так как CCV(Credit Card Verifier)?



Если говорить о *CVV* - Card Verification Value, то по-русски это будет, например, *проверочное значение карты*. (*ПЗК*)

*Card Verification Value (CVV)*
The _Card Verification Value_ (_CVV_), is a system the credit _card_ companies are introducing to help protect against fraud. *...*
www.nch.com.au/kb/10000.html - 2k

Википедисты дают несколько иной вариант перевода: *"код проверки подлинности карты" **(КППК)**
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/CVV2

*Мне он не нравится, потому что не только из 3 слов стало 4, но и потому, что английское *"value" *в нём неправомочно заменено на *"код" (code). 
*


----------



## ona.elle

*Kolan*, 

У меня в тексте *CCV* code:



> *CCV Code* Explained - (*Credit Card Verification* or *Card Code Verification* Number)
> 
> Visa Card
> The *CCV* is a three-digit number on the back of your Visa card. The full credit card number is reprinted in the signature box and at the end of the number is the CCV.
> 
> Master Card
> The *CCV* is a three-digit number on the back of your Master card. The full credit card number is reprinted in the signature box and at the end of the number is the CCV.


 
https://secure.nexus.org/ccv.html


----------



## Q-cumber

"проверочное значение карты" звучит несколько косноязычно. А "код проверки подлинности карты" - ОК, по-моему. Хотя можно и не переводить. Насколько я помню, он назывался "CVC" - Card Verification Code.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> "проверочное значение карты" звучит несколько косноязычно.


Уж прямо-таки косноязычно?

Смарт карты
*...* Срок действия карты (Card Expiry Date), Проверочное значение PIN (PIN Verification Value - PVV), *Проверочное значение карты* (Card Verification Value *...*
www.computel.ru/sale/thales/p3wp1.htm - 47k -


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Уж прямо-таки косноязычно?
> 
> Смарт карты
> *...* Срок действия карты (card expiry date), Проверочное значение pin (pin verification value - pvv), *Проверочное значение карты* (card verification value *...*
> www.computel.ru/sale/thales/p3wp1.htm - 47k -



К чему эта ссылка? Кто-то формально перевёл "cvv" на русский, не заботясь о благозвучии...это разве аргумент? Примерам таких беспомощных переводов несть числа.   У меня лично словосочетание "значение карты" не вызывает никаких других ассоциаций, кроме "важность, значительность, смысл" карты (!?).   Слово "значение" в математическом смысле (величина) в повседеневной жизни практически не используется.  Добавление прилагательного "проверочное" ещё больше сбивает с толку. Короче говоря, "проверочное значение карты" - в топку.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Короче говоря, "проверочное значение карты" - в топку.


Хорошо, а что тогда не "в топку"?

Статьи для новичков 
29 oct 2008
CVV (Card verifiсation value) - *проверочное значение* для номера карты, находится в дампе. CVV2 - код дополнительной безопасности, *...*
www.hackzona.ru/hz.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=24174&view=previous - 43k - 

Будешь хакеров учить?


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Хорошо, а что тогда не "в топку"?
> 
> Статьи для новичков
> 29 oct 2008
> CVV (Card verifiсation value) - *проверочное значение* для номера карты, находится в дампе. CVV2 - код дополнительной безопасности, *...*
> www.hackzona.ru/hz.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=24174&view=previous - 43k -
> 
> Будешь хакеров учить?



Не в топку - второй предложенный тобой вариант: "код проверки подлинности карты"... тут всё ясно, и по делу.

Хакеры пишут на таком своебразном англо-албанском суржике... Их учить - только_ болт_ тупить, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> Хакеры пишут на таком своебразном англо-албанском суржике... Их учить - только_ болт_ тупить, if you know what i mean.


Это ты зря. Олбанский - вовсе не косноязычие,  напротив - прекрасное, даже виртуозное владение языком.

Проблема с "кодом", на мой взгляд, заключается в следующем: Cvv - это просто число, не секретное (в отличие от, например, pin-кода), которое выдавлено на обороте карточки и сообщается в открытую при транзакции, как и номер карточки (после него). Таким образом, cvv, по сути - это тоже номер, только дополнительный, продолжающий последовательность цифр основного номера (часто на обороте повторяют 4 последних цифры номера, а потом идёт cvv, т.е., всего 7 цифр), так что вместе они образуют некий расширенный номер (вводимый в два приёма).

Может быть, и называть его "дополнительным проверочным номером" ? (ДПН).


----------



## Q-cumber

kolan said:


> Может быть, и называть его "дополнительным проверочным номером" ? (ДПН).


 А какой тогда "основной проверочный номер"? Номер карты, что ли?


----------



## Kolan

q-cumber said:


> À êàêîé òîãäà "îñíîâíîé ïðîâåðî÷íûé íîìåð"? Íîìåð êàðòû, ÷òî ëè?


Тут важно, во-первых, что это *номер*, а не код, во-вторых, что он - *дополнительный* (следующий за основным), ну, а то, что он - *проверочный*, можно поставить впереди:

*проверочный дополнительный номер* (ПДН)


----------

